# NGD: Heavily modded Ibanez RG7321 first NGD!



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 1, 2013)

i bought a barely used Ibanez RG7321 off ebay a month ago. loved it, but it needed a makeover. so heres the before and after.
before:








after:

















forgive the shitty cell pics. couldnt find the woman's better camera. 
specs:
Hipshot saddles, 
Hipshot locking tuners, 
Earvana compensated nut, 
random neck pup (i dont remember what it is), 
Dimarzio Crunchlab in bridge, 
killpot, 
single volume moved out of the way of my picking hand, 
and some chameleon carbon fiber vinyl wrap i bought off of ebay which i found thanks to bannyd and his thread Carbon Fiber Chameleon green/purple wrapped
which i fvcked up a little in a couple spots and i tried to hide em in these pics

plays like a dream compared to when i first got it. it was completely stock. it still played pretty good, except for the issues of typical cheap stock Ibbys. such as the bridge height screws being too tall and digging into your hands, the crappy electronics, terrible nut, cheap tuners, and shit pups.

still saving for the BKPs hehehe


----------



## JoeChugs (Sep 1, 2013)

that looks sick man, good stuff.

I've always wondered on a mod based guitar like this, does it sound good still or does the wood quality kinda spoil it?


----------



## Oneirokritikos (Sep 1, 2013)

Stunning makeover !


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 1, 2013)

Not very acoustic unplugged. The wrap didn't help with that either. But plugged in it sounds pretty damn good. Its a basswood body so its fairly dark. But its resonate as hell and has sustain for days. Well worth the small price and a little modding


----------



## FunnelWeaver (Sep 1, 2013)

Beautiful! My ARZ is getting ready to undergo some very similar mods (save for the "paint job") next week! Getting new pickups, a new nut, and an arcade-style killswitch. I can't wait. 

What kind of switch did you use for the killswitch, anyway?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 1, 2013)

i got my switch off of ebay 
Large Green Killswitch for Electric Guitar Kill Switch Stutter Mod Buckethead | eBay

but it doesnt work very well and wasnt long enough to fit all the way through the guitar. i had to route the cavity inside to make it fit.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 1, 2013)

Love that wrap! HNGD


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 1, 2013)

That is some incredible work. Awesome!


----------



## skeels (Sep 1, 2013)

Great makeover! Love the modded 7321s!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks! It plays so much better too. Its like a girlfriend when you take her shopping and she gets all "greatful" afterwards lol


----------



## LORD S810 (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks killer man, happy NGD!


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice work on the mods! Congrats! That carbon wrap is interesting. Must be pretty thin?


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn. nice. looks great. Very good job bro


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 2, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Nice work on the mods! Congrats! That carbon wrap is interesting. Must be pretty thin?



its thicker than you'd think. flexible also. glue seems pretty strong, and its pretty easy to work with. my next refinish ill probably do the same with a different color. much easier than sanding and painting


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Sep 2, 2013)

One of the best makeovers i ve seen in a long time . Looks absolutely killer man congrats!


----------



## RuffeDK (Sep 2, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## FarBeyondDriven16 (Sep 2, 2013)

Happy NGD! The paint job is beautiful! Reminds me of the chameleon finish the old Xiphos used to have!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 2, 2013)

Fuuuuck yes!


----------



## FallOfHumanity (Sep 2, 2013)

That's a pretty awesome looking guitar. I've always wondered how a wrap would affect that acoustics of the guitar. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 2, 2013)

That decal looks sick! I will have to get some of that for a future project. It's like a poor mans chameleon paint. I like it.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 2, 2013)

FarBeyondDriven16 said:


> Happy NGD! The paint job is beautiful! Reminds me of the chameleon finish the old Xiphos used to have!



i thought the same thing. those looked amazing but Ibanez seemed to abandon that wonderful paint scheme.


----------



## Devils Lullaby (Sep 2, 2013)

Great job! turned out awesome


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks everyone! i never expected such a huge response for a measly RG7321 honestly lol. it is an awesome guitar though. probably one of the most mod-friendly guitars ever made.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 2, 2013)

The work looks fantastic, but it always bothers me when people put logos on that follow the bottom edge of the headstock instead of the top.















Aside from that pet peeve of mine, which doesn't matter at all, the rest of the work looks fantastic.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 2, 2013)

MikeH said:


> The work looks fantastic, but it always bothers me when people put logos on that follow the bottom edge of the headstock instead of the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know what you mean, except i always thought they should follow the bottom one lol.


----------



## Lifestalker (Sep 2, 2013)

Beautiful guitar! Love the finish!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn, that's a slick look!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 2, 2013)

Sharp looking!


----------



## gunch (Sep 2, 2013)

Approval.


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Sep 2, 2013)

That looks amazing. The green killswitch is a nice little touch of color without going overboard.


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 2, 2013)

You turned an okay guitar into a fan-....ing-tastic guitar.
Awesome job.


----------



## dethFNmetal (Sep 2, 2013)

whatupitsjoe said:


> that looks sick man, good stuff.
> 
> I've always wondered on a mod based guitar like this, does it sound good still or does the wood quality kinda spoil it?


its basswood, so its the same wood as many higher end guitars.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 3, 2013)

damn. i should do this more often lol. too bad im a broke mutha fugga. took me 6 months of savings to get the $ for all of this. and it really wasnt that much money either. wish i could open a custom shop haha


----------



## chasingtheclown (Sep 3, 2013)

nice mod


----------



## Semi-pro (Sep 3, 2013)

Nice job! Looks like it could be some late 90's prestige or sth


----------



## wat (Sep 3, 2013)

f*u*ck my ass! That looks awesome!


----------



## wat (Sep 3, 2013)

Can you tell me about the Earvana nut? How do you like it, did it really help the inonation?

Also, which product did you order from the site exactly? Thinking about getting one for my RG7321


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 3, 2013)

wat said:


> Can you tell me about the Earvana nut? How do you like it, did it really help the inonation?
> 
> Also, which product did you order from the site exactly? Thinking about getting one for my RG7321



hell yes it helps. so well that i put it in place, put the saddles on basically just in a centered position thinking, "i'll adjust em later as im setting it up". strung it up, tuned up, and EVERY STRING WAS ALREADY PERFECTLY INTONATED. ....ing amazing. if you look at the saddles you can see they are nearly perfectly in line. and with plenty of room to move in either direction. best product ever.

and its the 48mm gibson/esp style shelf nut fit. fits perfectly on the RG7321. it may need to be raised a tiny bit. i thought mine was gonna sit too low and have buzz. but once it was strung up and tuned to full tension, it was perfect. they make em gibson style, fender style, 7, and 6 string. and even a locking version.
Earvana - Compensated Tuning Systems for Guitars

but i buy mine right off ebay. usually its cheaper including shipping. but currently the only one available on ebay is from the uk i believe. 
Earvana Shelf Nut for 7 String ESP Ltd etc 48mm | eBay


----------



## Carnage (Sep 3, 2013)

that finish looks amazing


----------



## erdiablo666 (Sep 3, 2013)

HNGD dude!

BTW can you tell me what kind of Earvana nut you ordered? I got an RGD7421 that may need one of these real soon.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 4, 2013)

erdiablo666 said:


> HNGD dude!
> 
> BTW can you tell me what kind of Earvana nut you ordered? I got an RGD7421 that may need one of these real soon.



^ 3 posts up


----------



## Underworld (Sep 4, 2013)

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Sep 5, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 13, 2013)

i must do this


----------



## Repsak (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice wrap job! Love that color


----------



## Beavis83 (Dec 8, 2014)

Sorry to drag up this necrothread, but lovely finish on this axe. I am thinking of getting an RG7321, just think your mod looks awesome.


----------



## ibanice (Dec 9, 2014)

The way this feels is how I would feel if I owned that thing!

F*ck YEAH!!!






HDNG dude. That thing looks amazing (I'm jelly  )


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 9, 2014)

Beavis83 said:


> Sorry to drag up this necrothread, but lovely finish on this axe. I am thinking of getting an RG7321, just think your mod looks awesome.




Only one....


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats on that makeover. Can you tell us more about the carbon fiber wrap. 

Where did you find it, how was application?


----------

